

Ask HN: Close to launch, yet all I can think about is getting out - sunshinecraving

I'm nearing launch on a startup I've been working on for a few months together with my partner, yet all I can think of is getting out. 3 things bother me. First, the thought of having to <i>exclusively</i> commit myself to this after launch. Second, being the only one with tech skills, meaning that I get to do even the most basic technical work like creating landing pages. Third: I strongly believe in underselling and overdelivering, which is hard to do when 1/2 of the team <i>only</i> has sales skills. Any thoughts? Similar experiences?
======
jumper5
Wow! This is exactly where I'm.

Another obvious problem in this scenario is that we do NOT have anyone smarter
than us (technically speaking), which hampers our personal growth and ends up
rusting us in longer run. However, the bigger issue that I'm facing is that
there's no one immediate to critic my work and provide feedback.

However, I've decided stay because I don't feel comfortable ditching in the
middle without someone around to take care of things, and send the startup
into a mess. I'm desperately looking to hire someone smarter than me and I
suggest you do the same.

Or just leave, if you feel strongly about it. Your career matters too.

------
abbasmehdi
That is startups, you have to clean toilets too. Your second and third reasons
a short term, think about the future when you attain profitability and what
kind of people you can surrounded yourself with then. The first reason is
common, and I am thinking why do it half assed? Commit fully but with a
deadline and milestones.

A common theme in your issues is you seem to ignore the "time" domain.

------
bigsassy
Launch first before you consider any rash decisions. Your perspective will
change quite a bit. It could be for the better or worse, but you will almost
certainly see this venture differently than you do now.

------
revorad
What's your alternative?

~~~
sunshinecraving
I'm pretty sure I can build a less ambitious 'lifestyle business' around
mobile apps. I guess the choice between small app vs. big dream is at the core
of my internal conflict.

~~~
revorad
Unless you're looking for funding from the get go, don't pigeonhole yourself
into "lifestyle" or "ambitious". Just build your apps and always be on the
look out for the big business opportunities.

Beware of premature optimisation. Dreams are scalable too.

